# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Karacaoğlan Kimdir?

## ceyda

1314.jpg
Türk halk şairi. Etkileyici bir dil ve duygu evreni kurduğu şiirleriyle Türk halk şiiri geleneğinde çığır açmıştır. 1606' doğduğu, 1679'da ya da 1689'da öldüğü sanılmaktadır. Yaşamı üstüne kesin bilgi yoktur. Bugüne değin yapılan inceleme ve araştırmalara göre 17.yy'da yaşamıştır. Nereli olduğu üstüne değişik görüşler öne sürülmüştür. Bazıları Kozan Dağı yakınındaki Bahçe ilçesinin Varsak (Farsak) köyünde doğduğunu söylerler. Gaziantep'in Barak Türkmenleri de, Kilis'in Musabeyli bucağında yaşayan Çavuşlu Türkmenleri de onu kendi aşiretlerinden sayarlar.

Bir başka söylentiye göre Kozan'a bağlı Feke ilçesinin Gökçe köyündendir. Batı Anadolu'da yaşayan Karakeçili aşireti onu kendinden sayar. Mersin'in Silifke, Mut, Gülnar ilçelerinin köylerinde, o yöreden olduğu ileri sürülür. Bir menkıbeye göre de Belgradlı olduğu söylenir. Bu kaynaklardan ve şiirlerinden edinilen bilgilerden çıkarılan, onun Çukurova'da doğup, yörenin Türkmen aşiretleri arasında yaşadığıdır. Adı bazı kaynaklarda Simayil, kendi şiirlerinden bazısında ise Halil ve Hasan olarak geçer. Akşehirli Hoca Hamdi Efendi'nin anılarına göre Karacaoğlan yetim büyüdü. Çirkin bir kızla evlendirilmek, babası gibi ömür boyu askere alınmak korkusu ve o sıralarda Çukurova'da derebeyi olan Kazanoğulları ile arasının açılması sonucu genç yaşta gurbete çıktı.

İki kız kardeşini de yanında götürdüğünü, Bursa'ya, hatta İstanbul'a gittiğini belirten şiirleri vardır. Yine bu şiirlerinden anlaşıldığına göre, Bursa'da ev bark sahibi oldu, evlat acısı gördü. Anadolu'nun çeşitli illerini gezdiği, Rumeli'ye geçtiği, Mısır ve Trablus'a gittiği de sanılıyor. Yaşamının büyük bir bölümünü Çukurova, Maraş, Gaziantep yörelerinde geçirdi. Doğum yeri gibi, ölüm yeri de kesin olarak bilinmemektedir. Şiirlerinden, çok uzun yaşadığı anlaşılmaktadır. Hoca Hamdi Efendi'nin anılarına göre Maraş'taki Cezel Yaylası'nda doksan altı yaşında ölmüştür. En son bulgulara göre ise mezarının İçel'in Mut ilçesinin Çukur köyündeki Karacaoğlan Tepesi denilen yerde olduğu sanılmaktadır.

Karacaoğlan, Osmanlı Devleti'nin iktisadi bunalımlar ve iç karışıklıklar içinde bulunduğu bir çağda yaşamıştır. Şiirinin kaynağını, doğup büyüdüğü göçebe toplumunun gelenekleri ve içinde yaşadığı, yurt edindiği doğa oluşturur. Güneydoğu Anadolu, Çukurova, Toroslar ve Gavurdağları yörelerinde yaşayan Türkmen aşiretlerinin yaşayış, duyuş ve düşünüş özellikleri, onun kişiliği ile birleşerek âşık edebiyatına yepyeni bir söyleyiş getirir. Anadolu halkının 17.yy'da çektiği acılar, göçebe yaşantısının yoklukları, çileleri, çaresizlikleri, şiirinde yer almaz.

Şiirlerindeki insana dönüklüğünün özünde belirgin olan tema doğa ve aşktır. Ayrılık, gurbet, sıla özlemi, ölüm ise şiirinin bu bütünselliği içinde beliren başka temalardır. Duygulanışlarını gerçekçi biçimde dile getirir. Düşündüklerini açık, anlaşılır bir dille ortaya koyar. Acı, ayrılık, ölüm temalarını işlediği şiirlerinde de bu özelliği göze çarpar. Düşten çok gerçeğe yaslanır. Çıkış noktası yaşanmışlıktır. Ona göre, kişi yaşadığı sürece yaşamdan alabileceklerini almalı, gönlünü dilediğince eğlendirmelidir. Yaşama sevincinin kaynağı güzele, sevgiliye ve doğaya olan tutkunluğudur.

Güzelleri, yiğitleri över, dert ortağı bildiği dağlara seslenir. Lirik söyleyişinin özünde, halkının duyuş ve düşünüş özellikleri görülür. Göçebe yaşamının vazgeçilmez bir parçası olan doğa, onun şirinin başlıca temalarından biridir. Yaşadığı, gezip gördüğü yörelerin doğasını görkemli bir biçimde dile getirir. Dost, kardeş bildiği, sevgilisiyle eş gördüğü, iç içe yaşadığı bu doğa, onun için sadece bir mekan olmaktan ötedir. Şiirinin başka önemli bir teması olan aşkın varoluşu, doğadaki benzetmelerle güzelleşir. Onunla yaşanan sevinç, onun getirdiği acı doğa ile paylaşılır.

Sevgili, şiirinde doğanın ayrılmaz bir parçasıdır. Şiirlerinde yer yer sıla özlemi ve ölüm temasına da rastlanır. Sevdiğinden, ilinden, obasından ayrı düşüşü özlemle dile getirir, yakınır. Ölüm de, ayrılık ve yoksullukla eş tuttuğu bir derttir. Doğa temasının yanı sıra şirinin asıl odak noktasını oluşturan aşk/sevgili kavramını, âşık şiirinin geleneksel kalıpları dışında bir söyleyişle ele alır. Onun için sevgili, düşlenen, bin bir hayal ile var edilen, ulaşılmazlığın umutsuzluğuyla adına türküler yakılan bir varlık değildir; doğa ve insan ilişkileri içindedir. Onu, yaşamdan ve bu ilişkilerden soyutlamadan verir. İlk kez onun şiirinde sevgililerin adları söylenir: Elif, Anşa, Zeynep, Hürü, Döndü, Döne, Esma, Emine, Hatice... 

Karacaoğlan bunların kimine bir pınar başında su doldururken, kimine helkeleri omuzunda suya giderken, kimine de yayık yayıp halı dokurken görüp vurulmuştur. Gönlü bir güzel ile eylenmez, bir kişiye bağlanmaz. Uçarılık, onun duygu dünyasının şiirsel söyleyişine yansıyan en belirgin yanıdır. Erotizm, şiirine sevmek ve sevişmek olgusuyla yansır. Kanlı-canlı sevgili, cinsellik motifleriyle daha da belirginleşir, şiirinde etkileyici bir biçimde yer eder. Onun sevgiye ve kadına bakış açısı, âşık şiirine yenilik getirir ve bu gelenek içinde etkileyici bir özellik taşır.

Tanrı kavramı ve din teması şiirinde önemlice bir yer tutmasa bile, bu konudaki yaklaşımıyla da kendi şiir geleneğine yine değişik bir bakış açısı getirmiş ve sonraki kuşaklar üzerinde etkileyici yönlendirici olmuştur. Karacaoğlan yaşadığı çağda yetişmiş başka saz şairlerinin tersine, dil ve ölçü bakımından Divan Edebiyatı'nın etkisinden uzak kalmıştır. Güneydoğu Anadolu insanının o çağdaki günlük konuşma diliyle yazmıştır. Kullandığı Arapça ve Farsça sözcüklerin sayısı azdır. Yöresel sözcükleri ise yoğun bir biçimde kullanır.

Deyimler ve benzetmelerle halk şiirinde kendine özgü bir şiir evreni kurmuştur. Bu da onun şiirine ayrı bir renk katar. Bu sözcüklerin bir çoğunu halk dilinde yaşayan biçimiyle, söylenişlerini bozarak ya da anlamlarını değiştirerek kullanır. Karacaoğlan, halk şiirinin geleneksel yarım uyak düzenini ve yer yer de redifi kullanmıştır. Hece ölçüsünün 11'li (6+5) ve 8'li (4+4) kalıplarıyla yazmıştır. Bazı şiirlerinde ölçü uygunluğunu sağlamak için hece düşmelerine başvurduğu da görülür. Mecaz ve mazmûnlara çokca başvurması, söyleyişini etkili kılan önemli öğelerdir.

Şiirsel söyleyişinin önemli bir özelliği de, halk şiiri türü olan mani söylemeye yakın oluşudur. Koşmalar, semailer, varsağılar ve türküler şiirleri arasında önemlice yer tutar. Bunların her birinde açık, anlaşılır bir biçimde, içli ve özlü bir söyleyiş birliği kurmuştur. Pir Sultan Abdal, Âşık Garip, Köroğlu, Öksüz Dede, Kul Mehmet'ten etkilenmiş, şiirleriyle Âşık Ömer, Âşık Hasan, Âşık İsmail, Katibî, Kuloğlu, Gevheri gibi çağdaşı şairleri olduğu kadar 18.yy ve şairlerinden Dadaloğlu, Gündeşlioğlu, Beyoğlu, Deliboran'ı, 19.yy şairlerinden de Bayburtlu Zihni, Dertli, Seyranî, Zileli Talibî, Ruhsatî, Şem'î ve Yeşilabdal'ı etkilemiştir.

Daha sonra da gerek Meşrutiyet, gerek Cumhuriyet dönemlerinde, halk edebiyatı geleneğinden yararlanan şairlerden R.T. Bölükbaşı, F.N. Çamlıbel, K.B. Çağlar, A.K. Tecer ve C. Külebi, Karacaoğlan'dan esinlenmişlerdir. Şiirleri 1920'den beri araştırılan, derlenip yayımlanan Karacaoğlan'ın bugüne değin, yazılı kaynaklara beş yüzün üzerinde şiiri geçmiştir.

Vara vara vardım ol kara taşa
Hasret ettin beni kavim kardaşa
Sebep ne gözden akan kanlı yaşa
Bir ayrılık bir yoksulluk bir ölüm
Nice sultanları tahttan indirdi
Nicesinin gül benzini soldurdu
Nicelerin gelmez yola gönderdi
Bir ayrılık bir yoksulluk bir ölüm
Karac'oğlan der ki kondum göçülmez
Acıdır ecel şerbeti içilmez
Üç derdim var birbirinden seçilmez
Bir ayrılık bir yoksulluk bir ölüm (Karacaoğlan)
Üryan geldim gene üryan giderim
Ölmemeye elde fermanım mı var
Azrail gelmiş de can talep eyler
Benim can vermeye dermanım mı var
Dirilirler dirilirler gelirler
Huzur-ı mahşerde divan dururlar
Harami var diye korku verirler
Benim ipek yüklü kervanım mı var
Er isen erliğin meydana getir
Kadir Mevlâ'm noksanımı sen yetir
Bana derler gam yükünü sen götür
Benim yük götürür dermanım mı var
Karac'oğlan der ki ismim öğerler
Ağı oldu yediğimiz şekerler
Güzel sever diye isnad ederler
Benim Hakk'dan özge sevdiğim mi var (Karacaoğlan)

----------

